# Fair Chase?



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

Discuss:

http://www.gjsentinel.com/outdoors/arti ... ar_attract


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, what a great white hunter. I guess that’s like Ted Nugent hunting on the farm. :O•-:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I can't believe anybody would find fault with this guy. It takes a hell of alot more cajones to track a bear to its den and then actually enter the den than it does to run one with dogs and shoot it out of a tree,to shoot one from 150+ yards with a rifle,or to shoot one with a bow over bait. I say congrats to the hunter on a hard earned and well deserved trophy. I am not saying any of the other popular methods of hunting bears are bad just using them as a comparison.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

The guy has guts...or no brains. To crawl 6 feet into a den with a bear in it is gutsy. I wonder if his ears have stopped ringing yet. Touching off a 45-70 in a small cave has to be brutal on the old tympanic membrane.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I can't believe anybody would find fault with this guy. It takes a hell of alot more cajones to track a bear to its den and then actually enter the den than it does to run one with dogs and shoot it out of a tree,to shoot one from 150+ yards with a rifle,or to shoot one with a bow over bait. I say congrats to the hunter on a hard earned and well deserved trophy. I am not saying any of the other popular methods of hunting bears are bad just using them as a comparison.


+1


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 23, 2010)

guys got balls and that bear wasnt hybernatting if it was growling at him lol cant believe all the crap he is getting over it


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are going to crawl in the den with the bear, why not use a knife.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> If you are going to crawl in the den with the bear, why not use a knife.


Or a choke hold! :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Loke said:


> If you are going to crawl in the den with the bear, why not use a knife.


I think he should have kicked him in the junk before he shot him.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

who should have kicked who?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

The hunter should have kicked the bear.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

did you read all of the responses below the story. These people dont like hunting in general. Their sentiments come out in useless drible like the guy that said he might shoot his hunting partener if his ears go back. What BS :O>>: Then that crap about karma and hoping this guy gets it from a bear,or that this guy is the equivelant of a murderer. These people are all idiots and make me sick. Oh the poor inocent bear!! Who cares. He tracked it and waited five hours. Sounds like hunting to me.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Cool story!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe anybody would find fault with this guy. It takes a hell of alot more cajones to track a bear to its den and then actually enter the den than it does to run one with dogs and shoot it out of a tree,to shoot one from 150+ yards with a rifle,or to shoot one with a bow over bait. I say congrats to the hunter on a hard earned and well deserved trophy. I am not saying any of the other popular methods of hunting bears are bad just using them as a comparison.
> ...


+2, well said Luv! People of the PETA type will find the wrong way to hug a tree i reckon.


----------



## th3hunt3r.101 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, most hunt bears & mtn lions with dogs! let the dogs run them up a tree or to a cliff edge and then shoot the critter like a duck in a frozen pond, Yea, thats a brave way to hunt something! But; to crawl into the cave with a Bear? I for one tip my hat to him! He is either brave as heck, crazy, or lil of both! -_O- I think a lil of both! But think he should be commended for such an act, I sure wouldnt have gone in! :roll:


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

It's funny to me how everyone that posted there said he discusted them and he makes them sick to there stomach but the sickening part to me is that all these people called him names and actually wished bodily harm towards him and accused him of being nothing more than a murderer I personally have never seen a murderer go face to face with someone or something that will kill them in a heartbeat and the guy didn't break any laws at all even though I don't fully agree with shooting something that can't escape who is anybody to say anything when he didn't break the law so I say just leave the guy alone especially one who would face a bear that big in a cave I don't want to go toes with the guy so congrats on the trophy and brush off all the sick discusting people that would write that kind of garbage.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Once again the question was, Is it fair chase? and I'll add, is it ethical, is it right, is it legal for now. My answer is no, no, no, yes. But that's just my opinion. At least if you hunt them with dogs, they have a chance to get away and some do. This wasn't hunting this was a crock of crap and I'm surprised by the comments thus far. Brave/Stupid sure but I mean really, hunting....I think not.


----------

